
Looking for a Angel - danteharrell
Hello my name is Dante Harrell and i just found this website, and i hope someone here can help me find the companie or super angel to help make my idea a reality.<p>I have been holding a idea that i alone came up with back in college at eastern washington university. Back in 2001-current my idea wasnt possible, the technology wasnt there yet, on top of not having a clue on how or were to start, let alone someone to guide me, or to talk to about my idea to point me in the right direction.<p>Its 2018, and With the way technology is evolving and the new halographic cell phone projected to come out this summer by red, i now know the time is right, the time is now. Now is the time for new innovated world changing ideas.<p>My idea is a halographic program that will change the health care industry as well as all other industries that needs a closer look to assist, proform, and suceed at a higher percenage sucess rate,  which will not only change us as individuals, but the whole world as we know it.<p>I look forward to response
Thank you
======
JPLeRouzic
Many companies will enter the field of telepresence in the coming years. It is
in the same vein as Wi-Fi in 1999 (it allowed to drop a low cost box and enjoy
a LAN, while before it was very expensive to have a hard-wired LAN)

It's the next "thing" after the smartphone. However, the telepresence device
must be invisible, do not require any maintenance or settings and operate over
an area of a few yards (meters), so I have some problems to see how a single
phone could allow the use cases that many people are waiting.

